# Old car batteries



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell how to get rid of an old car battery please?

I understand we can't put them in the rubbish bin here.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you've bought new ones then seller has the obligation to take old ones part of cost is for that, think odd places like Norauto, Roady will give a voucher against a spend, local car scrapyard generally


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Unfortunately it was here when we bought the place & the rebuilding has meant it's now homeless! LOL


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If it'll hold a charge always useful


----------

